# Newbie Question on Breeders - unsold dogs



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a newbie here, planning on adopting a maltese puppy in the fall. This topic may have already been covered somewhere, but what do most good, responsible breeders do with unsold puppies? Please excuse my ignorance, as the only dog I've had I stupidly bought at a pet shop many years ago before I knew about puppy mills. She did okay despite that, but now she's passed and I want to do it the right way this time around. I'm doing months of research beforehand.

Thanks very much!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

most reputable breeders don't have unsold puppies. And if they do, they keep them until the right home comes along!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Go to AMA and you should find a list of reputable breeders, and maybe in your area. Thats where I would go.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> most reputable breeders don't have unsold puppies. And if they do, they keep them until the right home comes along![/B]



yep.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

most reputable breeders have a waiting list of prospective buyers. like stacy said, if they did have, by chance, dogs that haven't sold (sometimes due to a buyer backing out) they just wait until the right family comes along.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

As unsold pups get older and aren't sold some breeders reduce the price and other don't. In 2006 when I was looking for a show pup one breeder was willing to sell me a 5 month old show prospect male for $5000. He was missing a few incisors so I passed on him. By about 10 months he still wasn't sold so he was neutered and offered as a pet for $550!

Cathy A


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone!


----------

